# The Paris Bangkok Stew! (sound weird, taste delicious)



## frenchguycooking (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi Guys,

This time I am presenting something new. An original ( as much as it can be ) recipe where I am mixing french tradition and thai influences.

The base is a french red wine & beef stew. Let's dot it :


INGREDIENTS
---------------
- 400g of your favorite tender steak (using sirloin in the video)
- 1/2 bottle red wine. Take a wine with body. If you can spot some, and if it doesn't cost you eye, grab some pinot noir wine.
- 1 TBSP Tomato puree
- 1 TBSP Coriander seeds ( or fennels seeds, or cumin seeds, or cardamome seeds )
- 1 onion. I like red onion but white and yellow work, no problems at all.
- 1 small handful bacon bits 
- 1 handful small mushrooms
- 1 carrot (not too big)
- Flour
- 1 Lemongrass
- 1 Lime
- Ginger
- Chili (your choice of heat !)
- Garlic clove
- Beef stock cube
- Fresh herbs, favorite : Thai Basil (wonderful flavor), Chive but also Coriander, Mint


THE MARINADE
-----------------
In a bowl goes 1TBSP tomato puree, 1/2 bottle wine, 1/2 lime and zest, 1TBSP oil, 1 thumb ginger grated, 1 chili (be careful lol), 1 garlic clove, 1 bashed lemongrass stroke knotted, 1 TBSP coriander seeds bashed, ground pepper.

Don't bother with removing bits and shells cause we are gonna filter everything afterwards.

Then add 400g rod shaped pieces of meat and let it rest 15 minutes.


THE STEW
------------

Strain the meat from the marinade in kitchen paper. Season it well with salt and pepper and boom in a hooooot pan for 1 minute. Remove the pan from the heat, and set the meat aside, covered.

Roughly chop 1 onion, and 1 carrot. Put a big pan on medium heat. Place a handful of bacon bits right in. Nicely scrape the bottom of the pan to gain all the previous meaty flavors. 2 minutes and you can add the onion and the carrot. 2 minutes more and the mushrooms go in.

Filter the Marinade over the pan. Keep the lemongrass knot in the pan afterwards. Add 1TBSP flour, Good pinch of salt, 1 glass beef stock and heat goes on medium high. Don't forget to stir as often as possible. The liquid is going to reduce like 1/2 of its size. Cooking time : 10 minutes.


FINISHING
------------

Cut the meat into small pieces and add them to the boiling stew off the heat. They will cook a bit more.

Sprinkle the stew with a handful of fresh herbs and chopped chili. There you have it, the Paris-Bangkok Stew ! Dip in with bread or better with sticky rice and enjoy


----------



## Hoot (Aug 29, 2013)

That sounds very good! Gonna give it a try soon. Thanks!
I really like your video presentations and your enthusiasm.


----------



## frenchguycooking (Aug 29, 2013)

Hoot said:


> That sounds very good! Gonna give it a try soon. Thanks!
> I really like your video presentations and your enthusiasm.



Thanks Hoot ! That is much appreciated ! If you do it please tell me how it turned


----------

